# Mic reverb problems



## Jordian (Oct 12, 2005)

Allright, so I use Ventrilo to talk to people because I game alot. One day, when my comp came back from the shop after getting a new motherboard, it didnt work, then when it worked it gave off some insane reverb, and weird scratching noises.

rendition:

SAZHZHZHHZHZHZHZHHZAHSHAHHZHZHZHZZH

Think a sound tornado.

Anyways, I got a new mic, and the same thing happened. I reinstalled the drivers, same thing happened. Both headseats.

When I talk into it I hear just silence when I just the ventrilo mic test, but people say its got real problems.

I have a Realtek '97 audio, Pentium 4 processor, 512 ram. The motherboard is an Abit IC-7 (or something like that but it was professionally installed so it really shouldnt matter)

Now as a test, I used sound recorder. I spoke, but it did not register or pick up that I was speaking at all. Then I played music on the computer, and it picked up and recorded that, but nothing I was saying.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

It sounds like you need to set the source for your sound recorder to mic instead of cd/line/? or whatever it is currently set to. Also check the mic settings in record mode to determine inf the levels are set correctly. go to options in the volume control and select recording.


----------



## Jordian (Oct 12, 2005)

I tried messing with it, but to no avail, it still doesnt work


----------



## Ogata (Nov 6, 2004)

Ok basic question, did you plug your headset from the back or from the front of your case? If that is so then did you connect the jumpers for your audio?

Otherwise, get it replaced or try a updated driver. Other than that test the mic you bought to another computer and test it to see if it works. As usual BUYER BEWARE!!!


----------



## Jordian (Oct 12, 2005)

My drivers are completely updated, and both mics work. Its plugged into the back of my comp. What do you mean by jumpers?


----------

